# Illustrator CS Tryout: Pfad in Photoshop Kopieren



## funnytommy (27. März 2005)

Hallo!

Hab mir gestern das Illustrator CS Tryout heruntergeladen weil ich für meine Homepage ein Logo basteln will. (Zusäthlich hab ich mir auch noch das Tryout von Macromedia Freehand heruntergeladen  )

Ich hab eine Zeichnung auf einem Blatt Papier erstellt, eingescannt und mit Freehand erfolgreich Vektorisiert! Jetzt wollt ich den Pfad meins Logos in Photoshop kopieren um ihn dort zu füllen und hald das optische machen!
Wenn ich von Freehand aus einfach mit STRG+C kopiere und in Photoshop mit STRG+V einfüge dann bekomm ich eine Dialogbox in der ich auswählen kann ob ich als Pixelgrafik oder als Vektor einfügen will! Ich hab Vektor gewählt und hab dann nen fehler bekommen dass es nicht als Vektor eingefügt werden kann!
Deshalb hab ich mir Illustrator Tryout heruntergeladen und habs von Freehand in Illustrator exportiert. In Illsutrator wollt ich nun auch kopieren und in Photoshop einfügen doch ich hab keine Dialogbox bekommen, es wurde einfach als Pixegrafik eingefügt  ! Ich weiß aber zu 100% dass man mit STRG+C und STRG+V aus Illustrator in Photoshop die Vektoren hineinkopieren kann!

Also ich wär sehr dankbar wenn jemand die Lösung für mein kleines Problemchen hätte! Danke Vielmals! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. März 2005)

Einfach als Ai abspeichern und mittels plazieren in PS reinholen. 
Aber wenn du das für deine Homepage willst kannst du mit Vektoren eh nicht soviel anfangen außer du verwendest sie als .svg. Warum machst du den Rest wie Füllen nicht auch gleich in Freehand?


----------



## funnytommy (28. März 2005)

@DirtyWorld
Ich hab für Freehand ja nur das Tryout! Das heißt ich kenn mich ja mit Freehand überhaupt gar nicht aus! Und bis ich mich ein wenig auskennen würd wär das Tryout abgelaufen! Also müssts mir jemand erklären!  
Also ich werds jetzt mal so probieren wie dus gesagt hast! Ich will ja den Pfad eigentlich nur in Photosop dass ich in dann in eine Auswahl umwandeln kann! LOL Kompliziert oder?
Aber mit Logo machen hab ich noch nicht so Erfahrung! Und in Photoshop hab ich hald dann die Layer Styles mit denen ich ein gutes Aussehen hinbekommen kann, was ich in Freehand nicht finden kann  hehe! Hätts ja auch gern in Illustrator hinbekommen aber dort weis ich auch nix, außer wie man die vorhandenen Styles auf den Vektor zieht!
Photoshop ist hald das einzige wo ich mich einigermaßen auskenn

(Würd mir ja auch Illustrator kaufen aber ich kann meine Eltern nicht immer zur Kassa bitten   )

Danke für deine Hilfe, bringt mich echt weiter

mfg Tom


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. März 2005)

Also in Freehand gibts die Stile (Umschalt+f11) die man auch mittels des kleinen Pfeiles rechts erweitern kann. Aber mußt du selbst wissen. Und wie immer gibts ja die F1-Taste .

Gruß


----------



## funnytommy (29. März 2005)

Hallo!
Dass mit dem platzieren hat leider nicht geklapt!
Ich hab eine Fehlermeldung von Photosop bekommen! Sowas mit einem Parser Modul kann nicht interpretiert werden. Und bei einer anderen AI Datei von Illustrator hats funktioniert aber Phothosop hat diese einfach als Pixelgrafik platziert und nicht als Vektor


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. März 2005)

Benutze in Freehand das Menü Bearbeiten > Kopieren Spezial > EPS für Photoshop-Pfade (oder anderes). Dann müßte es auf jedenfall gehen.
Die Parser-Module sind „Programmteile“ um die Fremdformate zu interpretieren (oder so änlich  )

Viele Grüße


----------

